

Get Started Writing iOS Apps With RubyMotion - jballanc
http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2012/08/02/get-started-writing-ios-apps-with-rubymotion/

======
mrinterweb
I doubt RubyMotion is going to gain any ground until they have a free
development/evaluation version. $200 up-front for a license is too spendy for
many people just curious to try something out. If there was a free dev/eval
version, I'm sure many more licenses of RubyMotion would be sold.

~~~
leetreveil
Agree, i'm dying to have a play with this but I begrudge paying 200 bucks
before I even know if I like it! Maybe they should allow you to develop your
entire app for free but put some sort of kill switch inside which makes it
fail to pass app store validation or w/e.

~~~
axx
I think you should see it as an early adopter fee. I bet if more people use
RubyMotion, Laurent is going to drop the price.

I bought RubyMotion short after the release and i can say it's really worth
the price. If you love Ruby and you love iOS, buy a licence.

------
borgopants
Biggest issue with this is the lag time between iOS SDK releases and whenever
they update their SDK. Overall interesting, but not something I'd seriously
consider writing an app with, knowing Objective-C already. This is more for
Rubyists who'd like to dip their toes into the iOS ecosphere, but go in
knowing that it's always better to just learn ObjC eventually.

~~~
10char
RubyMotion's updated very often (at least weekly) and supported the first iOS6
beta within a day of its release. That expedience could change in the future,
but I don't see it being something to worry about.

------
axx
I also like to mention <http://rubymotion-tutorials.com/> on this topic. :)

~~~
jballanc
Another really great resource. It's really encouraging to see the nascent
community that's grown up around RubyMotion!

~~~
evilduck
Shameless self-plug but I'm working on a repo that's attempting to documents
1:1 how to use the iOS SDK from RubyMotion without trying to abstract it away
into a library. Libraries will change and evolve or worse, be leaky
abstractions, but the SDK is a slower moving target you can always fall back
to: <http://iconoclastlabs.github.com/rubymotion_cookbook/>

We'd love to have more eyes on it, it's just something we do in our spare
time, so it's a bit slow going. We've also hit a few rough spots where our
obvious lack of iOS knowledge has slowed us down (CoreData, I'm looking at
you). We've uncovered some RubyMotion bugs in the process, so I feel it's a
valuable project that reaches into all the seldom used dark corners of the SDK
and verifies that they work.

~~~
axx
Awesome! I added it to Rubymotion-Tutorials.com <http://rubymotion-
tutorials.com/links/24>

------
tvon
OT: It really confuses me what it takes for someone to have all their new
comments marked as 'dead', kenrikm seems to have a perfectly reasonable
submission and comment history with the exception of the last submission which
was marked as 'dead'...

------
dennyabraham
What I'm personally interested in is how well can you write pure ObjC apps
while using RubyMotion's build and test infrastructure. I've spent some time
searching, but I haven't been able to find many people talking about or doing
it, at odds with the real-world interest I've seen so far.

Has anyone spent time using RubyMotion to simplify writing ObjC apps?

------
brennenHN
I don't know ruby and have learned Objective-C so this makes me unfairly
unhappy. It's actually pretty cool.

~~~
cnp
Just wait till you start using it :)

------
flatline3
This reads exactly like the Objective-C tutorial would, with an analogue
syntax, manual instantiation of views (as compared to IB), and a different set
of command-line-only tools.

------
wildmXranat
What's the catch or is there anything that is obviously not possible to do in
rubymotion ?

